# I believe I have a bit of gun cleaning OCD



## tacticalocd (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm new to the forum and this is my first post. I know some forums have rules and so fort about redundant topics and I don't think this is as normal as the other "cleaning" questions.

To start off a bit of background, I have in total of about nine handguns and one rifle. I only carry a bersa thunder 380 with me or within arms reach in the house. The rest of my gun collection is stored in a small safe with gun socks (by sacksup) and silica gel packs. My ar15 is in a kleenebore vapor resistant bag. After firing the weapon, I clean them and store them off. Now this part sounds normal right? Well wait till the next part.

Every so often I would think about a gun. Like maybe one day out of the blue I think about my Kimber 1911 and I'm like okay, I'm going to pull this thing out of the safe! So I open the small safe, take out the Kimber from the gun sock, take out the silica pack that I have in each sock, and then I look at it. I'm like Whoa, and all that like a little kid just discovering a gun. Well anyway I get a flash light and look over it. Uh-oh, is that a brown spot! Ah crap, it's rusted! It's all over! Nooo. Then I break it down, clean it like crazy with Hopps 9s, Breakfree, and all that. Then I put it back. Then in the back of my mind I'm thinking that I got a hunk of rusted Kimber in my safe so I pull it out again! Looking it over with a flashlight thinking every tiny bit is rust.

Well anyway it's starting to worry me a bit. I don't care about other stuff like this and perhaps it's a bit excessive, I don't know. I have a very old 1911 by Para (by old I mean it is nearly 15 years old) and when I look at it with my flash light, I notice that in some parts like where the magazine feeds, I can see a brown stain but I have to look at it with the flashlight to see. I don't know if it is rust or not, but no matter how hard I try to clean it off (with hopps, birchwood casey solvent air can, and even break free for some time) and I can't get it off. When I have the flash light off and just looking at it with room light, it appears black like it should. 

What I'm trying to ask is do guns rust as easy as I think it should? I mean I don't take them out and only store them in a gun sock (by sackups) and I keep them clean as I can with Breakfree and Hopps 9s after firing. I just don't know. I just worry so much about the rust that I think it is consuming me. I suppose logically I can't keep opening the safe and pulling out each pistol/rifle and trying to see if there's rust in it or not. I just want to clean them and keep in the socks. The old 1911 seems to be fine otherwise and to my best knowledge the brown stains on the surface appears just that... just stains and I cannot really figure it out.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you thought about trying a different flashlight? Or maybe using a flourescent light? Sounds like uneven light refraction/reflection to me.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Chill my brother! Perhaps you need to spend more time USING your guns and less time cleaning them. 

It's all about finding balance............UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Nothing wrong with keeping your firearms clean.....a clean firearm is a happy firearm and owner........


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It's 'normal' to want to fondle your guns - just don't wear all the blueing off or screw up the crown on the barrel, with a cleaning rod.

I left a Marlin Model 94 in the closet, untouched, for about 25 years, with no ill effects.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

If you are having rust problems you can use some type of gun safe dehumidifiers lots of types on the market or, move the safe to a drier location.


----------

